# Hurricane Sailboats For Sale?



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Just wondering there are going to be 1,000 of trashed sailboats after irma,jose and harvey. Good time to get a good deal. Anyone know of websites or Auction sites to purchase some hurricane boats?:ship-captain:


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dude...WAY too soon. Go away.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Your hunter in riverside marina will be fine, irma is going west.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

sailforlife said:


> Just wondering there are going to be 1,000 of trashed sailboats after irma,jose and harvey. Good time to get a good deal. Anyone know of websites or Auction sites to purchase some hurricane boats?:ship-captain:


give it 90 days and you will be able to go to one of the big aggregators of storm damaged boats, power and sail - and take your pick of "bargains"...some you will be able to go see and negotiate, others - blind bid.

anything over 60' may have some attention from the ICE, DEA and so on...so make sure your closets are clean, or you will get a lot of attention. That gets cumbersome.

IF you are serious, contact boat US or one of the big insurers and tell them to put you on their list. They may make you a deal on a local boat, that way they save a few bucks on moving it and so on.

IF you are serious, make sure you do your homework, many of these boats "look" fine..they are not and most, if not all will need tons of work, and may not be insurable when you get done.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

As far as insurance is concerned, can one still obtain liability coverage on a storm damaged vessel?


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

sailforlife said:


> Good time to get a good deal.


I think what you meant to say was, "good time to buy a trashed boat that will cost more to repair than it will ever be worth."


----------



## snokid (Oct 25, 2016)

lets say you get that 40k retail sailboat for 20k heck even 10k
new sails say 10k
new electronics 10k
new what ever else 20k

sounds like parting out these boats would be the best option...
Bob


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

snokid said:


> lets say you get that 40k retail sailboat for 20k heck even 10k
> new sails say 10k
> new electronics 10k
> new what ever else 20k
> ...


DIYirateraft:


----------



## snokid (Oct 25, 2016)

I get the DIY and you can buy used stuff for much cheaper, but I bet in the end you will have spent more than the savings, remember your labor isn't free. Lets say you spent 100 hours to get it back to ship shape and lets say you are unskilled just a 10.00 an hour job that's 1000.00 you could of earned so take that off the savings on the boat. Not saying there's not a deal to be had just need to know the market, the true refit prices before going in blindly...

Bob


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

snokid said:


> lets say you get that 40k retail sailboat for 20k heck even 10k
> new sails say 10k
> new electronics 10k
> new what ever else 20k
> ...


added one for you... since a broken mast could be likely.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Does anyone know who to contact or what companies sell the hurricane boats ? Auction sites or companies? Do I just call insurance companies?


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

might depend on what kind and how big of a boat you're looking for. Personally, I'd keep an eye on craigslist and the usual boat websites.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Looking for something in the 40 range Bluewater


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

```

```



Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> might depend on what kind and how big of a boat you're looking for. Personally, I'd keep an eye on craigslist and the usual boat websites.


What are the usual sites?:nerd


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sailboats for sale from Sailing Texas, buy or sell your sailboat, free sailboat ads.
Sailboat Listings - sailboats for sale
Boats for Sale - New and Used Boats and Yachts - YachtWorld.com


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

Certified Sales Inc - Liquidation Sales

http://www.salvagesale.com/General/Category/Category/sailboats/tab/Historical

these are two of the more well known, and reputable outfits...


----------

